# Face Time



## morinj (22 Novembre 2022)

Salut
Je n'arrive pas a connecter Face Time
Le n° de tel ne correspond pas au mien
Le message pour réinitialiser est envoyé sur un mail qui n'est pas le mien ...
J'ai acheté cet IMac d'occasion
Comment réinitialiser Face Time
Merci de votre aide
JM


----------



## LaJague (22 Novembre 2022)

Demander à l’ancien proprio de le retirer de ses appareils


----------



## morinj (22 Novembre 2022)

Pas moyen
Perdu le contact
Mission impossible ............


----------



## edenpulse (22 Novembre 2022)

Eh ben c'est mort. 
Pas possible de le réinstaller également du coup si jamais...


----------



## TonyDinozzo (23 Novembre 2022)

Salut,
Si vous avez une preuve d'achat, l'assistance Apple devait pouvoir vous aider


----------



## morinj (23 Novembre 2022)

Malheureusement pas de preuve


----------



## morinj (23 Novembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Eh ben c'est mort.
> Pas possible de le réinstaller également du coup si jamais...


Si jamais ???


----------



## Bicus (23 Novembre 2022)

@morinj dans les *Préférences Système* > *Identifiant Apple*, es-tu bien connecté avec ton compte iCloud ?
As-tu essayé de déconnecter *iCloud* / *FaceTime* / *Messages*, redémarrer le Mac, puis t'y reconnecter ?


----------



## TonyDinozzo (23 Novembre 2022)

Es ce que changer tout les disques dur et les remplacer, pourrait t'il démarrer?
J'ai changer mon disque dur, et après j'ai laisse le Mac se connecter chez Apple, pour télécharger la dernière version compatible du système d'exploitation


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2022)

Non, le disque dur n'a rien à voir avec l'identification.

On attend surtout la réponse à la question de Biscus : est-ce bien ton compte iCloud qui est connecté ?

Si c'est le compte d'une autre personne, c'est très problématique.


----------



## morinj (23 Novembre 2022)

Salut Gwen
Le compte ICloud n'est pas activé
Face time n'est pas ouvert car je ne peux pas m'identifier
Je n'utilise pas Message ........


----------



## Gerapp38 (23 Novembre 2022)

Un chose que je n’ai pas comprise : le numéro de téléphone et/ou l’adresse mail associé(s) à FaceTime sont ils visibles dans les Préférences de l’application ? Si oui ne sont ils pas contactables ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2022)

morinj a dit:


> Le compte ICloud n'est pas activé


Du coup ça serait peut être un bon début d’activer iCloud pour que cet ordinateur soit reconnu comme le tiens  chez Apple et non plus comme celui de son ancien propriétaire.


----------



## morinj (23 Novembre 2022)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Un chose que je n’ai pas comprise : le numéro de téléphone et/ou l’adresse mail associé(s) à FaceTime sont ils visibles dans les Préférences de l’application ? Si oui ne sont ils pas contactables ?


Salut
Je crois que mon PB est résolu
En fait mon identifiant n’était pas le bon
J'ai rentré mon mail comme identifiant et un mot de passe que j'avais mémorisé et la FaceTime s'est ouvert et m'a proposé de créer une nouvelle conversation ...
Je n'utilise FT quasi jamais.
Merci de me confirmer que le fait de proposer une nouvelle conversation est le signe sue tout est OK


----------



## TonyDinozzo (23 Novembre 2022)

super c'est bien si tout s'arrange, vous arrivez a télécharger des applications pour le test?


----------



## morinj (23 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas encore essayé ...
Merci pour ce coup de main
JM


----------

